# American Feral: Imprint, Discovering Humanity Among Beasts



## AmericanFeral (Sep 18, 2022)

Hello everyone!

My name is Daniel Becker, I am a science fiction author and furry, and I am excited to announce my first full length novel American Feral: Imprint is now available on Amazon in E-book, Kindle Unlimited, and paperback!

E-book/Unlimited: https://amazon.com/dp/B0BDV85B7R

Paperback: https://amazon.com/dp/B0BF3G82NM

I have been working on this novel for over six years now and I can't wait to finally let people read it and take the first steps to become a full time author.

Description:

What am I?

Waking up drugged, confused, and blindfolded, a human teenager named Ghent Sparrow is kidnapped by Primes, half animal half human hybrids, after being suspected of being one himself. Brought to the Prime capital Kingdom, Ghent is offered a chance to represent humanity as the first human soldier in the Prime army.

Knowing there may be no world for him back in the United States as a hybrid, Ghent accepts the offer and is initiated into the Prime Liberation Force. He must battle the rigorous training from his wolf commander, being threatened by Evolutionaries, who seek to exterminate humanity, and learn his place in society as the bottom of the food chain which makes him question his humanity in a world of beasts.

There is a chance Ghent can learn of mysterious upbringing and find out just who, or what he truly is. To him this is worth risking everything- even if it means putting his life in danger.


Please follow me on my FaceBook page or u/MeatBeast4 on Twitter for future updates as well as possible streams or AMA's.

Thank you so much for your support as a community!


----------

